# GAS!!!!



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

All of a sudden Lexi is having the nastiest gas ever!!! Her kibble is the same (Chicken Soup) but we did recently change her wet from Iams to Pedigree. The Iams wet puppy is only available in Chicken and Rice, while the Pedigree wet puppy comes in Lamb and Rice and Chicken and Beef. Do you think it's the beef that is causing the gas? Or the Lamb??? I switched to save money but I think I will switch back and see if that solves the problem. This girl is clearing rooms it's so bad! 

Beth


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Personally, I would switch brands and go to a higher quality food. I know once I went to Natural Balance Salmon and Sweet Potato, Sonny didn't have any gas anymore.

Read through the food section you will see so much information including a link on how to rate your dog food. I am at the library so I don't have the link right now I have it on my home computer but I am sure someone will pop in and give it to you.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you switch her foods often? If not, it may just be the sudden switch that is giving her gas.


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

No, we only switched earlier on when she was a little puppy. She was on Iams dry from the breeders but all of a sudden she wouldn't eat it no matter what we did to it. I think she was about 12 weeks old when this happened, that's when we put her on the Chicken Soup and she loved it. Now before I put her on the Chicken Soup I did read that some dogs get bad gas on it, but she never did and I wouldn't think that would just start up after she's been on it for so long would it? That's why I was thinking it was the Pedigree, because she's always gotten the Iams wet also from day one. She only gets about 2 tbsp. of the wet per feed (she is fed 3 times a day) so I'm not too concerned about the price of the wet. In fact, I wanted to put her on Chicken Soup wet, but I can't find it in our area, they have the wet for adult dogs but not puppies. 

Anyway, it figures that I just bought 4 cans of the Pedigree before deciding to switch her back, LOL! 

Beth


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

She can have the adult chix soup it won't hurt her.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Did you by any chance just recently open a new bag of the Chicken Soup?

~Kristin


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

No, we're about halfway through it and I just noticed the gas like a week ago.

Beth


----------



## AQC82 (Jan 19, 2009)

We too are having a problem with REALLY bad gas that has become a recent occurrance. We don't feed any regular store bought food being that we are able to get a 50LB bag from the police dept my hubby and I work for and they feed it to their K9 working dogs. I can't for the life of me think of the name right now and no longer have the bag. Hopefully we can both find a solution because between hubby and the dog I swear I'm gonna baracade myself in the bedroom


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would suspect that either you're feeding too much or you've got a mild food allergy. Rafi had terrible gas when I first adopted him and it took a couple of different foods before I figured out what worked for him.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Have you asked the place you get the dry from to order the canned for you? Shouldn't be a problem for them.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

AQC82,

I would definately find out what the food is, could very well be that it is not something that is suitable for a puppy. Considering that it comes in a 50lb bag, it is also very possible that it is not a very good food for any dog. I know of ZERO quality kibbles that come in a 50lb bag these days. Most are 30 or 35lbs for the largest bag. And some are less than 30lbs for the largest bag.


----------



## AQC82 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDAQC82,
> 
> I would definately find out what the food is, could very well be that it is not something that is suitable for a puppy. Considering that it comes in a 50lb bag, it is also very possible that it is not a very good food for any dog. I know of ZERO quality kibbles that come in a 50lb bag these days. Most are 30 or 35lbs for the largest bag. And some are less than 30lbs for the largest bag.


I spoke to the animal control officer/friend that works for the dept if she remembered the name of the food. She said its called field formula performance as the brand name. I have never seen it in stores. It may very well be the corn in the food since I do remember seeing that on the ingredients list or could be that since its a high protein food for active working dogs may be too much for his little body right now. I'm almost certain it was a 50LB bag but I could be wrong. I was pretty darn huge and heavy though


----------

